# Antique Motor.



## szathmarig (Sep 12, 2016)

What is this? http://baltimore.craigslist.org/grd/5758345525.html


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 12, 2016)

Looks like a Wash machine motor


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 12, 2016)

This one is different but you get the idea.


----------



## lee friend (Sep 12, 2016)

Johnson Iron Horse engine


----------



## bricycle (Sep 12, 2016)

lee, you into old motors? I yam.


----------



## Boris (Sep 12, 2016)

What kind of hp do these things put out?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 12, 2016)

Might look good mounted in a Cheeto bike


----------



## thehugheseum (Sep 13, 2016)

perfect for the cheeto bike......still cooler than most all the goofy homebrew stuff out there


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 13, 2016)

Anything is better than those little 80cc China motors.  Someone on here but one of those on a bike a couple years back.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 13, 2016)

I had a x300? Johnson... ran sweet!!!!! Had to make my own choke tho. Bought at a Steam show for $65. sold after I bought exhaust guard ( from Pope in Can.), tank for $150.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 13, 2016)

Here was a deal we all missed...except one, the winner

https://new.liveauctioneers.com/item/21337485_antique-motorized-bicycle-with-shaw-engine


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 13, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Here was a deal we all missed...except one, the winner
> 
> https://new.liveauctioneers.com/item/21337485_antique-motorized-bicycle-with-shaw-engine


----------



## bricycle (Sep 13, 2016)

For $800 that would have mad a nice static display!


----------



## racie35 (Sep 13, 2016)

It's a maytag single....somewhere around 3/4 hp and spark governed ...it would be tricky getting it on a bike in a useable manner.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 13, 2016)

racie35 said:


> It's a maytag single....somewhere around 3/4 hp and spark governed ...it would be tricky getting it on a bike in a useable manner.




Johnson Iron Horse engine, maybe an x500. Post 3 is a Maytag.


----------



## CeeBee (Sep 13, 2016)

Johnson Iron Horse:


----------



## toys4dwb1 (Sep 13, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Looks like a Wash machine motor



this an iron horse engine


----------



## racie35 (Sep 13, 2016)

I gotta look closer at posts...iron horse it is, my bad


----------



## bricycle (Sep 14, 2016)

racie35 said:


> I gotta look closer at posts...iron horse it is, my bad




no worries!!!


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 15, 2016)

Here is another one that runs. Two cylinder.
http://allentown.craigslist.org/atq/5770764886.html


----------



## szathmarig (Sep 15, 2016)

Maytag model 72 engine / motor.


----------

